# problème de lecture CD/DVD sur imac 17"



## scottographe (20 Septembre 2004)

Aujourd'hui mauvaise surprise pour moi ! mon imac 1Ghz 17 " ne reconnait plus ni cd , ni dvd ! il les avale, se met en route mais rien ne monte sur le bureau. Et pour éjecter je suis obligé d'utiliser la commande de Toast...quelqu'un a t-il une idée ???


----------



## myckmack (20 Septembre 2004)

Essaye de redémarrer.


----------



## scottographe (20 Septembre 2004)

scottographe a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui mauvaise surprise pour moi ! mon imac 1Ghz 17 " ne reconnait plus ni cd , ni dvd ! il les avale, se met en route mais rien ne monte sur le bureau. Et pour éjecter je suis obligé d'utiliser la commande de Toast...quelqu'un a t-il une idée ???



J'ai déja fait je ne sais combien de redémarage, testé avec le hardware test, mais rien ne change...


----------



## Apca (20 Septembre 2004)

A tu essayer de réparé les autorisation du disque ? On sait jamais, vu que le cd n'apparait même pas sur le bureau.


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2004)

Finder, Préférences

est-ce que la case afficher CD,DVD sur le bureau est toujours cochée?

Essayer de la décocher et de la recocher


----------

